

India’s electricity problems: An area of darkness (2012) - Mz
http://www.economist.com/node/21559977

======
alricb
> It has ducked fundamental reform, which would probably involve breaking up
> Coal India, privatising local distribution companies and installing new
> regulators with teeth.

The _Economist_ thinks privatization is the answer? Is this thing real?

~~~
mataug
Well a lot of people think like this,

    
    
      if(org.isFailing){
        switch(org.ownedby){
          case GOVT: print "Privatization is the answer"; break;
          case PVT: print "More Regulation needed"; break;
    
        }
      }

~~~
marcosdumay
Just want to point that that phrase says "Privatization is the answer; more
regulation is needed". I'm still wondering how it's classified.

------
dimitar
Generally there are two reasons for blackouts:

* Not enough power is being generated. If the price of electricity is high enough this will not happen.

* Unreliable equipment - which means not enough money has been spent repairing it or buying new.

India seems to be affected by both.

------
known
Try solar
[http://www.nedcap.gov.in/PDFs/Solar_Net_Metring/Indicative_C...](http://www.nedcap.gov.in/PDFs/Solar_Net_Metring/Indicative_Cost_Economics.pdf)

